# positive beta hcg negative hpt and bleeding



## verityjennifer (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi
On Tuesday beta hcg was very low -46. Started bleeding on saturday, not like a period and no tissue loss. Bleeding is 'thinner' than usual period. Went to emergency dr as I had an ectopic in 2002. Dr did a pee test and it was negative. Does this mean my pregnancy has ended? Or might hcg levels still be too low? Think I'm clutching at straws.
Thanks for any advice
Verity


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

the bleeding doesn't necessarily mean that anything has happened, and it is possible that the pregnancy test was faulty.  However, by now, your levels should have risen quite a bit from Tuesday and be picked up.  Try doing another test in the morning when the levels will be at the strongest in your first urine.

Have you got any arrangements for any more bloods to be taken?

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## verityjennifer (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.
Am going to phone the clinic tomorrow morning. Have a scan/blood test on tues but in light of the bleeding they might ask me to come in tomorrow. 
Am not expecting a happy outcome. Same thing happened last year - so hard to deal with!


----------

